# Post your diet (ideally).



## OULobo (Sep 3, 2004)

This is the compliment thread to the workout thread.

Post what you plan on in a diet. 

I try to have a shot of cranberry juice, a shot of pomegranet(sp) juice and a whole grain english muffin with a smudge of Philly cream cheese for breakfast. I have a can of Coke at work, sorry I need the caffine cold. For lunch it's one peice of fruit (bannana, peach, plum or apple), one bunch of berries (blue, straw, black, rass or grapes), a small bottle of orange juice, and a ham sandwich (two slices white bread, one thin slice of Healthy Choice ham, and a Kraft single. I also take a Centrum with lunch. Dinner changes daily, usually there is a fresh meat choice of fish, beef or pork, broiled, baked or fried in olive oil, with a side of fresh steamed or boiled veggies (asparagas, beans, corn, salad, ect.)  and a starch side (like potatos, rice or pasta). Add a glass of wine and one small dessert as a guilty pleasure. Finally a glass of 1% milk before bed. 

As a disclaimer, this is what is done on Mon.- Thur. with all rules off on the weekend and special events. 

Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 6, 2004)

At the begining of the summer bout 3 months ago i moved to my dads house, i basicly have lost 15 pounds by generaly eating everything i normally eat without any candy or anything taht is obvioulsy bad for me, sence its just me and my dad we generaly just buy the basics of what we need whitch annoys everyone who vists cuz they say we dont have anything to eat, when we ask them what they want, its generaly something like candy or chips
So basicly just taking out all the obvioulsy bad stuff out of what i eat(besides pepsi, man pepsi is good) and not eating as much when i do go out

I manly do this as my "diet" becouse i eat everything that i woudl allways eat without the sweets so it wasnt any big change in eating lifestyles and also from weigth lifting and ninjutsu(though i shoudl probly do more areobics but eh im lazy )


----------



## bignick (Sep 6, 2004)

it depends on who you are and your metabolism...if you're a sprinter and your working out all the time your gonna be flying through carbs like you won't believe...

on the other hand if your a bit more sedentary, you should limit your intake because you're not burning it off...

also i don't believe in atkins and so forth...yes they work...but they're too extreme and as soon as you start eating normally again the weight comes back...the key should be eating in moderation and plenty of excersize


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 6, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> This is the compliment thread to the workout thread.
> 
> Post what you plan on in a diet.
> 
> ...



I'm on South Beach diet and it works for most if you have will.  What did me in since I went on it a year ago and lost 30 lbs. was going to Kauai with my husband in Feb. and pigging out on the hotel's wonderful buffet on the beach every day. Must have gained 5 lbs. there even though we ate fish every night and trekked, kayaked, etc. every day. Then I got unhappy and ice cream and cookies filled the void. Won't get into that.

Anyway Oulobo, suggestions, since you asked... (the Mom in me). Here's my opinion. Only have one juice. Juice is high carb and a hi spike in blood sugar. Beside you have high carb fruit, banana etc. for lunch too. Makes for an equally high down later and hunger.  You need more protein, eggbeaters in the morning or lowfat meat in the afternoon. Protein is needed for muscle rebuilding (after a workout)  Salad with veggies would be an excellent choice in addition to a sandwich-no white bread!!!! Refined flour very bad, not fiber, not good nutrients. Just high carb. Also, men need tomatoes and alot of tomatoes for prostate health. Take Vitamin E. A cardiologist/friend told us that. Also, Centrum is not as good quality.  I took that for years until a Shaklee friend showed me how much stuff they put in that, binders to hold it together-like tar.  If the vitamin is not very soluable, you don't get the nutrients out of it. Take a test, put your vitamin in water and see how long it takes for it to desolve. Also take glucosamine sulfate for your knees and joints--very safe, my doctor advised me to take it, but had been on it for years (about 6). Protects and builds cartilage. Otherwise, your food plan is pretty good. I'm impressed. Signed... your other mom, sorry, I wish someone had advice for me years ago. Couldn't help it.  TW


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 6, 2004)

I am fan of the Angus Diet? Why is it the best? becouse its the newest 
Though im not to big on Burger King


----------



## OULobo (Sep 7, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I'm on South Beach diet and it works for most if you have will.  What did me in since I went on it a year ago and lost 30 lbs. was going to Kauai with my husband in Feb. and pigging out on the hotel's wonderful buffet on the beach every day. Must have gained 5 lbs. there even though we ate fish every night and trekked, kayaked, etc. every day. Then I got unhappy and ice cream and cookies filled the void. Won't get into that.
> 
> Anyway Oulobo, suggestions, since you asked... (the Mom in me). Here's my opinion. Only have one juice. Juice is high carb and a hi spike in blood sugar. Beside you have high carb fruit, banana etc. for lunch too. Makes for an equally high down later and hunger.  You need more protein, eggbeaters in the morning or lowfat meat in the afternoon. Protein is needed for muscle rebuilding (after a workout)  Salad with veggies would be an excellent choice in addition to a sandwich-no white bread!!!! Refined flour very bad, not fiber, not good nutrients. Just high carb. Also, men need tomatoes and alot of tomatoes for prostate health. Take Vitamin E. A cardiologist/friend told us that. Also, Centrum is not as good quality.  I took that for years until a Shaklee friend showed me how much stuff they put in that, binders to hold it together-like tar.  If the vitamin is not very soluable, you don't get the nutrients out of it. Take a test, put your vitamin in water and see how long it takes for it to desolve. Also take glucosamine sulfate for your knees and joints--very safe, my doctor advised me to take it, but had been on it for years (about 6). Protects and builds cartilage. Otherwise, your food plan is pretty good. I'm impressed. Signed... your other mom, sorry, I wish someone had advice for me years ago. Couldn't help it.  TW



Yeah, I identified the Coke, Kraft cheese and white bread as areas for improvment. The Coke is a guilty pleasure, I think I'll try to get some real cheddar to replace the Kraft and maybe some whole wheat or 12 grain bread to replace the white. The juices are for good reasons. The cran for the renal system, the pom for the antioxidants and energy conversion, and the orange for vitamin C and as a healthier substitute for Coke. I'm worried less about carbs because of my activity and more about specific nutrient gaps, like the tomatoes you mentioned. I often wondered about the Centrum, but I run into the fact that it is an easily accessable "take one a day" multi-vitamin. I've been told of the benefits of glucosamine-condroiten especially considering my knee surgury, but despite my surgury I haven't had any pain or complications yet.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 7, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> I am fan of the Angus Diet? Why is it the best? becouse its the newest
> Though im not to big on Burger King



I haven't heard of that diet. What is the basis? Is it just a marketing tool for Black Angus beef.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 3, 2004)

You're all right, but diet composition and how much of it ( ideally) should be individual and a combination of your workout regime , budget( ie :- shakes vs diy from your pantry / fridge) , goals and lifestyle.

Optimally, I workout anywhere between 3-6 or more hrs daily, made up mostly of bwe and stance training + some basic forms / drills and stretch regime. 

I am _huge_ on keto styled eating, and am not big on red meat so a typical day looks something like this 

:- on rising , glass orange juice with multi vit ( pilates, qigong and some bwe or cardio)

recovery bkfst , balck coffee with sugar alternative, glass of milk, 1-3 eggs and a small serve of a wet ( fruit or a fried leafy green) or dry carb ( piece of quality bread or grain) pending point in cycle 

usually for snacking sip 250 ish mls milk every couple of hours, trade off with juice, green tea or water

lunch:- maybe some oily duck, tuna, chicken, or some ham & cheese with a good cold salad , hot clear beverage

afternoon :- low starch fruit ( peach, plum etc) water, milk or juice

late afternoon - early dinner, small serve of any type off fish and small amount of wet leafy green

glass of juice, up to 1.5 lt water, a boiled egg + milk if hungry and up to 1 lt of lipid ( blood fat / bowel cleansing) tea. 

I am quite tiny and load carbs each 3 - 4 days ( rice or quality bread etc), and no doubt portions will vary for males and larger ppl.

Has anyone heard of the msm effect???

Because protein intake is so high on this programm and anabolism ( absorbtion) ( as opposed to catabolism) isn't neccessarily the goal, being it has little carb to bond with, of that intake, a good protein cutting/stripping / and cleansing addition often helps the comfort factor. For this I use my lipid tea, lemon juice and possibley a 20 ml shot of highest proof alcohol or 1/2 glass of red wine.

Sure some ppl will disaggree, but there's the regime

night workouts, bwe ( 50 push ups/ 50 tri dips/ 100-50 squats/ 1000 butt isos at diif angles/ 50 -100 lower back extensions/ 250 ish abs at various angles/ stretches for 1/2 hour or so/ calf raises and most days up to some 2 hrs activity ( dancing/ stair runs/ gongfu etc etc)

Cheers

BL


----------

